# Coffee Table and End Stand



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm A rookie so I'm looking for some constructive criticism. I planed it by hand with a tri plane and block plane. I should've used my benchtop but I wanted to start using more hand tools. I cut everything using hand saws. The only power tools I used was my router. Not going to give up my Router! LOL Everyone I know just tells me it looks nice but how do you learn if people don't tell you what's wrong.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Without knowing how it is assembled it's hard to make a judgement. So the only thing I see wrong is that it is sitting in your house instead of mine. :laugh: Nice work.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dusten
Looks real nice to me, like Oliver said you would have to get up and personal to see anything wrong, but there is one person that knows how well you done and that is you, usually we're are own worst critic


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry Dusten, I cannot see anything wrong.....


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Very nice - good job! Were you working from plans or were these your designs?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm with everybody else...


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Dusten - looks like a careful and well executed construction - I'm interested to know what provision you have made for wood movement against the breadboard ends.
Rob


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Great looking table. How did you make your joins? Billy Boy


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

I used a sliding dove tail joint for the endstand, the bottom is tongue and grove. As far as the coffee table I cheated and also used pocket holes , because my dogs are pretty rough on it and I wanted it to be durable. As far as the end boards I used dowels and it's a half lap, so I hope it will hold up. Oh yeah the skirting is also about a 1/8" groove to support as well. Only plans I had were in my head, so a lot of trial and error well okay hiding lol.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Very nice. I'd be happy to have that grace one of my rooms.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wildwood said:


> Hi Dusten - looks like a careful and well executed construction - I'm interested to know what provision you have made for wood movement against the breadboard ends.
> Rob


Yes I am concerned about wood movement as well . Keep us informed as to what happens . I myself made something similar that some woodworker ask me about . I used tounge and groove on these doors and let it set in this hot and humid weather this summer and so far nothing bad has happened . I was online and the old antiques are made that way so it appears . So I went ahead and finished it and here is a picture of it . Gene


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks very nice, I like it. Good job.


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks. Gene very nice I was concerned about the coffee table so I also ran three stops under the top both for support and for movement. But only time will tell. If it. Don't work I have an excuse to build another lil.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Dusten.

Nice job. I especially like the effect of the wood veins on the top. If I were you, I wouldn´t cover it with that pots.

Mine is under construction.


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

That's not my choice it's out of my hands now. Once it entered the living room I have no say over what goes where.


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

The only criticism that I would make is on the top and it concerns design. Sooooo....... whenever you're discussing things like this it is all about personal preference. Having made that disclaimer, the top is a little too busy for my taste. I would have played the pieces of wood trying to make the grains blend in with each other. In doing this your eye still reads the beauty of the grain but you don't read the top as several pieces that were laid side by side........you've cut down on the " business " of the piece and made the beautiful
Grain the center of attention. As I said at the beginning, this is just a personal preference.

Buck


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

BOjr said:


> The only criticism that I would make is on the top and it concerns design. Sooooo....... whenever you're discussing things like this it is all about personal preference. Having made that disclaimer, the top is a little too busy for my taste. I would have played the pieces of wood trying to make the grains blend in with each other. In doing this your eye still reads the beauty of the grain but you don't read the top as several pieces that were laid side by side........you've cut down on the " business " of the piece and made the beautiful
> Grain the center of attention. As I said at the beginning, this is just a personal preference.
> 
> Buck


Yeah thank you, I agree. I wish I would have paid more attention but I guess that is how you learn.


----------

